# hello brothers



## mtgman (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello brothers i am brother Michael Simmons from Tampa Florida. I look forward to connecting with brothers from everywhere


----------



## shakes6781 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello brother I'm from Norwich England. How r things over in the USA?


----------



## mtgman (Oct 2, 2011)

Things are good and even better weather today how about there


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard, brother!


----------



## shakes6781 (Oct 2, 2011)

The weather is good for October makes a change lol


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome brother.  Weather has broken for the better here in Houston.  Nice rain Thursday night.  Cool front hit shortly after noon Friday and we've had a blessed weekend.  Spent the afternoon downtown and it was more than nice.


----------



## kabbah357 (Oct 3, 2011)

Greetings Brothers...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome! How's Florida these days? I used to live in Florida and miss it a lot at times. Mainly in the winter though.


----------



## khilles (Oct 4, 2011)

Greetings brothers!  In NC its cooling down now. Time to bring out those light jackets. Could only imagine how fl feels now. Must be nice lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------

